
Vasa (Ship) - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasa_(ship)
======
grawlinson
If anyone's ever in Stockholm, I strongly recommend visiting the
Vasamuseet[0]. It's amazing how much of the ship is actually intact, and I
love how you can interact with it.

[0]: [https://www.vasamuseet.se/](https://www.vasamuseet.se/)

